# Antivirus Mail utile??



## holgé (18 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

depuis très longtemps, j'ai une option chez Orange intitulée "Antivirus Mail" facturée 3/mois.
Aujourd'hui, après l'augmentation du tarif de base, je me demande si cette option est vraiment utile? Je me souviens d'avoir reçu très peu de mails de leur part qui m'informaient de la détection d'une anomalie, mais cela remonte à loin.

Je serais heureux de connaître votre opinion à ce sujet qui me permettra éventuellement de faire une économie:love:

Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## jp.pilet (18 Février 2011)

Je crois que tu peut faire cette économie... Avec un peu de sagesse en n'ouvrant pas ce qui renifle à des Kilomètres, l'arnaque, on se passe très bien d'antivirus... Pour le moment.
cordialement JPP

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h42 ----------

Et même si tu les ouvrais, il y a peu ou pas de risque pour ton mac, seulement tu pollues nos amis windowsiens


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Février 2011)

holgé a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> depuis très longtemps, j'ai une option chez Orange intitulée "Antivirus Mail" facturée 3&#8364;/mois.
> Aujourd'hui, après l'augmentation du tarif de base, je me demande si cette option est vraiment utile? Je me souviens d'avoir reçu très peu de mails de leur part qui m'informaient de la détection d'une anomalie, mais cela remonte à loin.
> ...



Vaste débat, maintefois soulevé et souvent enflammé...
La première question, c'est si tu as besoin d'un antivirus pour mail sous MacOs X.
Pour une ulisation personnelle, actuellement (ça peut changer), il semblerait que non.
Pour une utilisation pro, franchement, ça se discute. Relayer des mails virusés à des clients, des collègues, des confrères sous PC, ça peut nuire aux relations... Moi, j'en utilise un pour cette raison. L'argument "ils n'ont qu'à se protéger correctement" me paraît léger. C'est un peu comme si quand tu t'es fait agresser, la police te répondait "vous n'avez qu'à prendre des cours de close-combat"... L'imprudence de certains ne justifie pas, à mon avis, mais ce n'est pas celui de tous, que tu participes, même involontairement, à mettre à mal leur outil informatique. Sans compter, que des relations profesionnelles, protégées et détectant le virus dans ton mail, peuvent également te le repprocher, pas forcément aimablement (c'est du vécu).

La deuxième question qui se pose, c'est : si tu veux te protéger, cette offre Orange est-elle fiable et d'un coût raisonnable par rapport à d'autres solutions ? Je ne sais pas.


----------



## holgé (18 Février 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Je crois que tu peut faire cette économie... Avec un peu de sagesse en n'ouvrant pas ce qui renifle à des Kilomètres, l'arnaque, on se passe très bien d'antivirus... Pour le moment.
> cordialement JPP
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h42 ----------
> ...



Merci pour ton avis que je vais certainement suivre. Je suis toujours très prudent. De plus, Orange m'offre une autre option, gratuite celle-ci, "Anti-Spam Plus" qui trie déjà tous les mails dont l'adresse ne figure pas dans ma liste "verte" pour les regrouper dans un dossier appelé "courrier indésirable".....


----------



## schwebb (18 Février 2011)

holgé a dit:


> De plus, Orange m'offre une autre option, gratuite celle-ci, "Anti-Spam Plus" qui trie déjà tous les mails dont l'adresse ne figure pas dans ma liste "verte" pour les regrouper dans un dossier appelé "courrier indésirable".....



Hello,

Pareil, je pense que tu peux largement te passer de cette option payante. Et si tu veux gérer tes courriels avec un anti-spam efficace, tu as les règles dans Mail. 




Sinon, plus puissant: passer par Gmail, qui a un très bon filtre anti-spam. Rien à voir avec Orange au niveau de la souplesse d'utilisation, du filtrage, des otpions proposées.

Le couple Mail-Gmail en imap, avec des libellés bien gérés et des dossiers imap bien paramétrés, est très efficace et agréable à utiliser.


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Février 2011)

holgé a dit:


> Merci pour ton avis que je vais certainement suivre. Je suis toujours très prudent. De plus, Orange m'offre une autre option, gratuite celle-ci, "Anti-Spam Plus" qui trie déjà tous les mails dont l'adresse ne figure pas dans ma liste "verte" pour les regrouper dans un dossier appelé "courrier indésirable".....



Oui, enfin, fais attention, quand même avec cette option. Elle est très restrictive et tu risques de manquer des mails importants, si tu ne vérifies pas régulièrement don dossier spam, ce qui est tout de même très contraignant.
Et spam et mails infectés, c'est deux choses différentes.
En plus, faire attention, c'est bien, mais ça n'empêche pas de recevoir des mails infectés de gens que tu connais (en toute innocence) et tu relaies en toute innocence... Il n'y a pas que les virus au sens propre. J'y connais pas grand chose (je laisse ça aux spécialistes), mais tu peux recevoir d'autres trucs nuisibles.
Il y a un an, j'ai reçu un document infecté, je sais pas par quoi, ni comment, d'un des hôpitaux ou je travaille. Il a envoyé des messages de ma part à des gens que je ne connaissais pas (dont une abbeye, je ne me souvient plus laquelle). J'ai croulé sous les messages d'insultes pendant un bon mois. Ça m'a échaudé...
Mais là encore, pour une utilisation perso, pas vraiment de problème. En utilisation, pro c'est moins dichotomique.
Pour te donner uner une idée, la fréquence des fichiers word infectés par des macros nuisibles, même si, je crois que le problème a été résolu (le problème étant que dans certains de milieux pro, on a encore de vielles versions d'office encore sensibles au problème), qu'on n'a même pas le droit d'utiliser des clés usb dans l'hôpital en question...
Alors je ne sais pas si c.est une parano des DSI, mais le fait est là.


----------

